# Anyone have experience in the Philippenes?



## Ganoderma (Nov 13, 2006)

Hopefully next year we will be taking a 1-2 week vacation there.  I hope to go hiking a fair bit while we are tehre and looking for various critters.  My main interests are snakes, lizards, amphibians, insects, arachnids, and to a lesser extent centipedes.  Does anyone know much about this countries fauna and flora?  any ideas where to buy topographic maps?  are there better areas to go than others (obviously).  Things like this.  i find the "lonely planet travel guides" a little useless for anything natural.

Any help would be great.  Destination is not planned out yet


----------



## rex_arachne (Nov 25, 2006)

for a start, this list of philippine reptiles might help.
http://arcbc.org/cgi-bin/abiss.exe/...try/reptilelist.htm&dbkey=species_fk&dbval=-1

and another one:
http://www.haribon.org.ph/


----------



## maarrrrr (Nov 25, 2006)

http://philippinepetfinder.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=50
Ask here, in our local boards. I'm sure you'll find a lot of help.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420 (Nov 25, 2006)

my family is from btangas. i've spent a summer or two there. there are a lot of snakes, spiders, and some really really cool geckos. but i've only been to btangas, manila, and guam. where about are you going?


----------



## Alakdan (Nov 26, 2006)

Ganoderma,

Are you staying in Manila?  Or another province?

If you will be in Manila which is the capital.  I can point you to excellent locations both north and south of the city, only 4 hours drive at most.  Up north you can find a lot of lizards and arachnids.  Vinegaroon happens to be very common.  I already posted pics of my jungle trip here, you'll have an idea what to expect.  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=74798

If you are going down south, I know a place where you may find large beetles and lots of snakes.  I have seen Philippine cobras a few times, and I always come across skinks and monitor lizards (called "bayawak" locally).  

If you're interested, send me a PM.  I will not disclose the exact location here.
I don't want the area to be exploited by poachers out for a quick buck.  BTW, if you have Filipino friends, ask them to come with you during the trek.  It will be safer this way especially if you will be visiting the southern part.


----------



## Ganoderma (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks a ton for the info!  helps a great deal!  We are undecided on exact location.  i am basing my plans on what things live where (just dont tell my wife).  We do not know anyone there.  My wife is taiwanese so i hope that we can communicate with people there with either chinese, taiwanese or english.  Are teh Philippines dangerous for white folks (canadian)?  the reason i picked this location is because i thought it was safer than Indonesia, Malaysia or Thailand (my other 3 top choices).  Im not christian or mouslim if that makes any difference...

High on the list are lizards (aside from geckos and skinks  ), snakes, frogs, and caecilians (one of the most important for me).  For arthropods i am most intersted in arachnids and phasmids/mantids.  I am not collecting, but i will be hoping to collect some Uropygi and if possible i would like to collect a couple caecilians.

Thanks again for the input!!!


----------



## Alakdan (Nov 27, 2006)

The place I told you is tourist friendly, that I can guarantee you.  We Filipinos are known for our hospitality to foreigners.  There is a strong presence of Chinese i my country, you can easily get a guide and interpreter.  Just don't flash too much cash or else you become a target.  I guess that is a reality anywhere you go.


----------



## SimplengGarapal (Nov 30, 2006)

Alakdan and I are colleagues and in case we got extra time during your trip.  Maybe we can come with you and show you nice places to look.


----------

